# The Best Way To Multiboot Xp With Vista



## krates (Apr 1, 2007)

Note: First Install Windows Xp (For Example In Drive D Then Install Windows Vista (For Example On Drive c
Then It Will Not Show Xp On Startup Don't Worry 

In Windows Vista

Right Click On Computer,Properties.  If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
Click Advanced System Settings.
Click the Advanced tab, and then, under Startup and Recovery, click Settings.
Under System startup, in the Default operating system list, click the (earlier Version Of Windows)operating system Then restart your computer.

Tip
To be able to choose which operating system to use when you turn on your computer, select the Time to display list of operating systems check box, and then click the number of seconds that you want the list of available operating systems displayed before the default operating system starts automatically.

((((((((((((((((For Me Only This Method Worked)))))))))))))))))))

That's Why I Am Posting This Method .

Now Thanks Me (just Joking)


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 2, 2007)

something weird. after installing vista, on startup, i can see XP on the boot screen. I can even boot. Also, I can access Vista files from XP. (Accessing NTFS from FAT32???). Strange.


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 2, 2007)

There is nothin strange with accessing FAT32 files from NTFS and vice versa.....
Its very much possible....

Only Windows 98 wont allow u to recognize NTFS....


----------



## casanova (Apr 2, 2007)

This is quite funny. If u dint get an option to boot into XP, how can u get Earlier version of windows in the advanced settings.
And there is no reason why u cant access a NTFS system if u install an OS on a FAT32 partition. It is the OS support for the file system that matters and not the type of file system the OS is installed on.



			
				hittheswitch said:
			
		

> Only Windows 98 wont allow u to recognize NTFS....


NTFS is supported locally by Windows NT, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2007)

why this tutorial is here??

a tutorial can be there : that how to install Xp over vista in DUAL BOOT : that i have already posted :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52686&highlight=Dual+boot+Xp+Vista


----------



## kirangp (Apr 4, 2007)

I hadnt checked net or anywhere else about dual booting Vista with Xp...Me & my friend tried it in my house at night 12 o clock and the results were humourable....
1 XP + Vista----XP not detecting tried over 1 hr to fix it but didnt work out so formatted XP 
2 Vista + XP----Vista not detecting so formatted Vista
           In the end I just installed Vista & am happy with it


----------



## Josan (Apr 11, 2007)

i have both vista and xp on my pc
 i just installed xp in the c drive (dont choose other )and then vista on any other drive 
t did worked ,atleast for me !!!!!!!!!!


----------

